# Revive / 1958 / Revell



## litefoot (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi ! I'm very new to computer forums , also computer illiterate ? Sorry. I have a 1958 Revell train and some cars my dad got me when I was 3 years old. I'm 60 now , where did time go... Survived Hurricane Betsy and Katrine. One of the things I took when I got out. I'm looking to restore the engine but parts... motor anyone know where. Trying to keep it oem ? if I can. Again 1958 Revell F7 diesel engine with gear-driven motor. Stored in the OEM box for say 50 years. Had to get some track and DC controller. Only room I have for now is 4x5 foot area until I get rid of one of my bedrooms. One thing I see is that the prices have really changed for this hobby. I want to set it up the way my dad did for me. If I can't fix I will use it in my setup for memory's. Set I got is 38"x47" very small but needed to see what the motor would do , if anything. It's dead ! Any help for parts out there , still looking on the internet.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

OMG!...The price is purely shocking!!! Wish things were still in that range. I didn't know that Revell made electric train sets. Good luck getting yours set up.


----------



## litefoot (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks' may just build a picture box and have it just for show ? I can see that the prices today will limit me on size of a layout...


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Varney made the rolling stock for Revell. After Varney went out of business, Life Like bought the rights to Varneys models. F unit motors by Varney or Life Like are similar designs and actually will fit the shell. The trick is finding one that runs. I get them from time to time, but do not have one now. I would watch e-bay, they come up from time to time. Other Revell stuff will also show up as well. 
Good luck,
Larry
www.locomotives.com


----------



## litefoot (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks , been watching ebay for 6 months , looks like it will take some time.

litefoot


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

What a find! Very rare but with the box, even more so. Why don't you try and find a specialist repairer who can get it back in running order? If it hasn't been used much might just need cleaning out. I'll bet there are people who would give their eye teeth to get hold of that.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Slow down a little. If that loco was running when it was put away and
stored, it's likely it will again run. 

Did the light come on when you tried to run it? If so the power pack
is still good. If not, follow some checks below.

First use your multimeter set on DC volts and check the TRACK terminal
voltage of the power pack. Use the reverse switch and the 'speed' control.
You should get 0 to 14 or so volts. If so it's OK. If not, there are replacements
available from free or up to 5.00 each.

Take the shell off the loco and check all of the wiring. You can probably see the
commutator and the brush holders. Likely that needs cleaning with
some alcohol. 

Check that the wheels are free of caked on gunk, and make sure the
wires from the wipers that pick up power are still attached. Clean them
off with alcohol. Sometimes you have to scrape the stuff off with a
small blade.

If you have a multimeter, set it on ohms and put a probe on the wheels
of one side. Put the other on the brush holders, one at a time. You
should get a reading. If not there is a break in the wiring from wheels
to motor. It's not complicated so you should be able to see it.

Also put a probe on one brush holder, and a probe on the other. If you
get a reading likely the motor is still good, if not the brushes are
not contacting the commutator.

Let us know the results. There's more that can be done.

Don


----------



## litefoot (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks , in new Orleans trying to find a reputable dealer well... If it's not a model of there's I get B.S. ? Also if I did not use the correct terms/words with one he wasn't going to give the time of day. Know I have a lot to catch up on and trying. Been lots of changes in 50+ years. Working on that ! And yes I have good signs of life with the F7. My eyes are not what they use to be and looking for someone I can trust. To many memories with this train to let it get away... Like to keep it OEM , that is if I can.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Surely we have members in New Orleans or nearby who
could help you. A loco of that era is not at all complicated
and most likely just needs TLC.

Don


----------



## litefoot (Feb 7, 2015)

That's why I got on this forum. An old man looking to bring back memories , well not that old... Trying to move things around now , can see I will need/want more space for the layout and a work bench. To many hobbies need to cut it down. Not to say what kind of builder I'll be. Given some time already to a diorama but having trouble to settle on the track layout. Want more !


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

litefoot said:


> Thanks , in new Orleans trying to find a reputable dealer well... If it's not a model of there's I get B.S. ? Also if I did not use the correct terms/words with one he wasn't going to give the time of day


That's another reason why local hobby shops are losing business........bad customer service!


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

A schematic of your engine can be found here:http://hoseeker.net/revellinformation/revellf7eightwheeldrive1958pg1.jpg
I believe the shell will come off the chassis fairly easily. Look closely, the may be some screws. I don't think so. If you get the shell off, you will see the motor with a gear on the front. Part 11 in the schematic. That gears loudly be easy to turn with your fingers. If not that is the reason the motor won't run. A common rule, if you can't turn the drive shaft, the motor won't either. If it is bound up you need to figure out what is binding. After all this time, the grease has likely petrified, certainly hardened to the point where the parts won't turn. 
You need to remove the truck bottoms- part 23. This will expose the gears and bearings in the trucks. Clean out any obvious debris. The oil the bearings and grease the gears. Use the appropriate Labelle product if you can. You also should put a small amount of oil on the motor bearings. This is where the shaft that drives gear 11 form the motor. Oil both the front location and the rear if you can. Before putting the part 23's back on, retest the part 11 turning. If it is still hard to turn, keep looking for the bind. If it turns easily put the truck bottoms #23 back on. Do the gear 11 turn again. If it is still easy to move, place the chassis on the track and see if it will run. If it doesn't the issue is with the motor. 
Let us know what you find to this point. The motor tune up will take additional instructions.
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## litefoot (Feb 7, 2015)

What GREAT help , Larry. Today I feel a little down and out but Wednesday I will get into the engine . A schematic !!! Thank you so much. I will keep all informed on what I find.


litefoot


----------



## litefoot (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey guys with the help Larry gave me (schematic) I have a newly rebuilt 1958 F7 !!! Woke up feeling better today so here goes. First time into this engine , courage???


Found out the OEM box saying gear driven and all the paper work saying the same is wrong. Schematic even shows a GEAR ? Maybe I have an early or a late BELT driven engine , not sure? But BELT driven for sure (O-RING). Had some around the house got one close and after cleaning , cleaning and some more cleaning placed it on the track . Well ECSTATIC !!! light on , engine good all good !!! Ran for a little , then around the track , ALL GOOD. Motor will need new brushes , but runs. Hear a little rough spots so I will try to find brushes for the armature. Also will go to the local home improvement store and try for a better o-ring for fit. If not I will take what I have. Most likely I will not pull cars with it so to baby it. Just to have it working again is GREAT. Again Larry for all your help and everyone who responded THANK YOU ! I can see I am hooked now.

litefoot


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Litefoot look on the forum here for a guy called Shaygetz. He's just over in Mississippi and I know he can get your engine running. Got an old steamer running for me a few years ago and it is still running fine. Highly recommended. Pete


----------

